# I would not be the only one



## abbyforsyth

I want to say *"I would not be",* but not sure whether I should use conditional?!

I want to say..

",dass es eine lebendige Universitätsstadt mit vielen Studenten ist und, dass ich nicht der einzige internationale Studentin *wäre*."
 
Danke!


----------



## Frank78

I would use no conditional here just:

_"Ich hoffe,_ dass ich nicht *die *einzige internationale Studentin *bin*."

*die* Student*in* - I guess you´re female


----------



## abbyforsyth

Thanks, but previously in the sentence I said that there are lots of international students, so I want to say more that I *know* that I wouldn't be the only one...

Thanks!


----------



## Frank78

Ah

"Ich bin froh, dass ich nicht die einzige internationale Studentin bin"?

"I´m glad that I´m not the only international student"


----------



## abbyforsyth

But It's not certain that I will go there..
 
Here is the whole sentence..
 
Die Zahlen der Universität zeigen, dass es über 20000 Studenten gibt, darunter über 3000 Internationale Studierende.  Es zeigt mir, dass es eine lebendige Universitätsstadt mit vielen Studenten ist und, dass ich nicht der einzige internationale Studentin ____! 

So, I dont think I can say : dass ich nicht die einzige internationale Studentin bin"? Because Im not actually a student.. if that makes sense?!


----------



## Frank78

"sein werde" = will be

I´ve thought about it but I can´t find a German conditional here.

But you can modify it to:

Es zeigt mir, dass es eine lebendige Universitätsstadt mit vielen Studenten ist und, dass ich*, wenn ich dahin gehe,* nicht der einzige internationale Studentin sein werde.

wenn ich dahin gehe = if I go there


----------



## abbyforsyth

Thanks, thats great!
Thanks for your help!!
x x


----------



## severin83

I can't see a reason to object the conditional here so persistently. Of course you can also use "wäre" here and it would also make perfect sense.


----------



## Robocop

abbyforsyth said:


> Die Zahlen der Universität zeigen, dass es über 20000 Studenten gibt, darunter über 3000 Internationale Studierende. Es zeigt mir, dass es eine lebendige Universitätsstadt mit vielen Studenten ist und, dass ich nicht die einzige internationale Studentin wäre! [if you went there]


If it is hypothetical! Alternatively, you could say:
... dass ich nicht die einzige internationale Studentin sein würde! [if you went there]

However, if it is real:
... , dass ich nicht die einzige internationale Studentin sein werde! [if you go there]


----------



## brian

It's helpful and a lot easier for us if you give the _original_ sentence as well. Based on your German translation, I would not use _would_ in English, so it's really difficult to guess what you mean to say here.


----------



## abbyforsyth

The whole thing is

Die Zahlen der Universität zeigen, dass es über 20000 Studenten gibt, darunter über 3000 Internationale Studierende. Es zeigt mir, dass es eine lebendige Universitätsstadt mit vielen Studenten ist und, dass ich nicht der einzige internationale Studentin ____! 
 
So i want to say, it shows me that it is a lively university town with many students, and that I would not be the only international student ( If I were to go there)


----------



## brian

Ok, then it depends on the context of your entire essay (or whatever your writing).

If the entire essay is a sort of hypothetical, i.e. _What *would* it be like if I went to XY University, by abbyforsyth_ (you've not yet decided to go, you're just writing what it would be like), then okay--_would_ is fine here, and so would _würde_.

But if the rest of the essay is geared toward a definite future, i.e. _What *will* it be like when I go to XY University, by abbyforsyth_ (you've already decided to go, now you're writing about what it will be like), then _would_ should be _will_, and _werde_ is what you want in German.

The problem I was having is that _would_ can mean a lot of things. It's used in conditionals (_I would do X, if Y happened_), future-in-the-past (_I didn't think that would happen_), imperfect past (_I would call him every day_), etc.

That's why it's important to give us the full picture.


----------



## Savra

Frank78 said:


> *die* Student*in* - I guess you´re female


Ob sie das ist, ist nicht so wichtig, aber _Studentin_ könnte den Sinn vollkommen ändern. Bei dem geschlechtsneutralen Wort Student hofft sie, daß es noch andere internationale Studenten gibt, ganz allgemein; bei _Studentin_ hofft sie, daß noch andere Studentinnen dort sind. Dem englischen Satz nach wäre hier _Student_ richtig.

Mit dem generischen Maskulinum kann man viel falsch machen. Das erinnert mich beispielsweise an eine Frage in einem Schachforum, wieviele der Schachspieler wohl weiblich seien. 10% der Schachspielerinnen seien weiblich, war eine Antwort. Die Süddeutsche Zeitung schrieb am 6. April: „_Christine Stradtner ist evangelische Pfarrerin, wie ihr Mann Uwe.“_ Also nicht übertreiben mit der Kennzeichnung des biologischen geschlechts und am besten weglassen, wenn es ohnehin klar ist. (Böse Zungen behaupten, bei Frau Merkel hätte es damals seine Bewandnis, aber auch hier tappte man in Fallen, etwa die Neue Westfälische am 14. Februar 2006: „_Jetzt ist Angela Merkel die beliebteste Kanzlerin aller Zeiten._“)


----------



## mannibreuckmann

abbyforsyth said:


> The whole thing is
> 
> Die Zahlen der Universität zeigen, dass es über 20000 Studenten gibt, darunter über 3000 Internationale Studierende. Es zeigt mir, dass es eine lebendige Universitätsstadt mit vielen Studenten ist und, dass ich nicht der einzige internationale Studentin ____!
> 
> So i want to say, it shows me that it is a lively university town with many students, and that I would not be the only international student ( If I were to go there)



Studenten müssen nicht zwangsläufig Studierende sein. 

Die *Studierenden *wurden wohl kreiert, um das ebenso fragwürdige *StudentInnen *oder sehr lange *Studentinnen und Studenten* zu umgehen.

Ich würde das Wort mit größter Vorsicht benutzen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Frank78

Savra said:


> Ob sie das ist, ist nicht so wichtig, aber _Studentin_ könnte den Sinn vollkommen ändern. Bei dem geschlechtsneutralen Wort Student hofft sie, daß es noch andere internationale Studenten gibt, ganz allgemein; bei _Studentin_ hofft sie, daß noch andere Studentinnen dort sind. Dem englischen Satz nach wäre hier _Student_ richtig.
> 
> Mit dem generischen Maskulinum kann man viel falsch machen. Das erinnert mich beispielsweise an eine Frage in einem Schachforum, wieviele der Schachspieler wohl weiblich seien. 10% der Schachspielerinnen seien weiblich, war eine Antwort. Die Süddeutsche Zeitung schrieb am 6. April: „_Christine Stradtner ist evangelische Pfarrerin, wie ihr Mann Uwe.“_ Also nicht übertreiben mit der Kennzeichnung des biologischen geschlechts und am besten weglassen, wenn es ohnehin klar ist. (Böse Zungen behaupten, bei Frau Merkel hätte es damals seine Bewandnis, aber auch hier tappte man in Fallen, etwa die Neue Westfälische am 14. Februar 2006: „_Jetzt ist Angela Merkel die beliebteste Kanzlerin aller Zeiten._“)



Mag alles stimmen und ich bin wohl der letzte der politische Korrektheit verteidigt, aber es klingt schon seltsam zu sagen:

"Angela Merkel ist *der* beliebteste Kanzler aller Zeiten"
"Ich hoffe, Sabine ist nicht *der* einzige Student aus Deutschland"


----------



## Savra

Vermutlich klingt es für einige Leute seltsam, aber das bedeutete, daß sie sich bereits der neutralen Ausdrucksform beraubt haben, die eben unerläßlich ist. Ich bin nicht dafür, das falsche zu sagen, um sie glücklich zu stellen; und für mich klingt es in etwa so seltsam wie „sie ist der beste Gast im Hause“ oder „er ist eine Gottheit“.

Was denken denn andere bei diesem Satz: „Ich bin hier nicht die einzige internationale Studentin“? Ich denke dabei sofort an andere Frauen (bitte keine Witze über männliche Triebe ;-) )


----------



## gaer

Savra said:


> (Böse Zungen behaupten, bei Frau Merkel hätte es damals seine Bewandnis, aber auch hier tappte man in Fallen, etwa die Neue Westfälische am 14. Februar 2006: „_Jetzt ist Angela Merkel die beliebteste Kanzlerin aller Zeiten._“)


Question: How could that sentence work unless it was a deliberate sarcastic comment meant to insult her? Doesn't that imply that she is the most-loved female leader because she is the only one? Or have I entirely missed the point?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Nein, genauso ist es. Leider. 

Man muss wohl in die Trickkiste greifen, um das Dilemma zu lösen, ohne das etwas wirklich Befriedigendes dabei rauskommt:

"Jetzt ist Angela Merkel das beliebteste Regierungsoberhaupt aller Zeiten."

"Jetzt ist Angela Merkel von allen Kanzlerinnen und Kanzlern die beliebteste."

oder gar:

"Jetzt ist Angela Merkel von allen KanzlerInnen die beliebteste."

Das geht meines Erachtens alles gar nicht.


----------



## gaer

mannibreuckmann said:


> Nein, genauso ist es. Leider.
> 
> Man muss wohl in die Trickkiste greifen, um das Dilemma zu lösen, ohne das etwas wirklich Befriedigendes dabei rauskommt:
> 
> "Jetzt ist Angela Merkel das beliebteste Regierungsoberhaupt aller Zeiten."
> 
> "Jetzt ist Angela Merkel von allen Kanzlerinnen und Kanzlern die beliebteste."
> 
> oder gar:
> 
> "Jetzt ist Angela Merkel von allen KanzlerInnen die beliebteste."
> 
> Das geht meines Erachtens alles gar nicht.


Right. In every language there are some "holes" that just cannot be filled easily. There would be no corresponding problem in English, for obvious reasons. In order to find something analogous in English, you would have to jump to race:

Obama is the most popular/well-liked/of all (our) African-American presidents.

To me the most interesting part of this thread is that apparently the verb problem of the OPs sentence is easily solved. It is the gender problem that causes monumental headaches.


----------



## Robocop

gaer said:


> It is the gender problem that causes monumental headaches.


To me the statement below *clearly* expresses that the poster, who is a *female* student, would not expect to be the only *international* student at the university in question. Therefore I cannot see any gender problem in this particular case.


abbyforsyth said:


> Die Zahlen der Universität zeigen, dass es über 20000 Studenten gibt, darunter über 3000 Internationale Studierende. Es zeigt mir, dass es eine lebendige Universitätsstadt mit vielen Studenten ist und, dass ich nicht die einzige internationale Studentin wäre!


It should be avoided to mix "Studenten" and "Studierende" (which is nowadays the preferred gender-neutral term) in the same sentence.


----------



## Savra

Robocop said:


> It should be avoided to mix "Studenten" and "Studierende" (which is nowadays the preferred gender-neutral term) in the same sentence.


Was ist an „die Studierenden“ neutraler als an „die Studenten“? Der einzige Unterschied ist, daß das erste Unsinn ist, weil das Partizip Präsens Aktiv falsch verwendet wurde. Da Student ohnehin schon neutral ist – weder ist der Student männlich, nur weil da ein Der steht, noch sind die Studenten weiblich, weil dort ein Die steht –, weil er also neutral ist, muß man sich aber eigentlich keine weiteren Gedanken darüber machen, außer über die Sprache an deutschen Hochschulen.

*@mannibreuckmann:* Eben, das geht alles nicht, also läßt man es am besten bleiben und spricht normal. ;-) Es gibt zudem keinen Grund, das generische Maskulinum, das generische Feminimum und das generische Neutrum, also die allgemeinen und neutralen Formen, abzuschaffen. Das mit aller Gewalt zu versuchen, führt nicht nur zu den merkwürdigsten Stilblüten, es führt überhaupt erst die Diskriminierung in die Sprache ein.

Der Bund veröffentlichte vor einigen Jahren ein Dokument, in dem ein extra Zeichen definiert wurde, mit dem markiert werden sollte, daß mit einem Wort beide Geschlechter gemeint sind. Das Ergebnis war sehr amüsant und unleserlich. Beim späteren zweite Teil des Dokuments sah man dann von diesem Experiment ab.

Bei den Endungen -in und -innen sollte man an eine Betonung des weiblichen Geschlechtes denken, an eine Unterstreichung, aber mehr ist es auch nicht. Die Männer müssen sich damit abfinden, daß es für ihr Geschlecht keine Betonung gibt, beziehungsweise sie so gut wie ausgestorben ist und einzig noch in Wörtern wie dem Wüt*erich* erhalten blieb.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

@Savra:
Du schreibst:

"weder ist der Student männlich, nur weil da ein Der steht, noch sind die Studenten weiblich, weil dort ein Die steht –, weil er also neutral ist, muß man sich aber eigentlich keine weiteren Gedanken darüber machen"

Gilt das das auch für Bundeskanzler? Dann hätte man für Merkel ja gar nicht das schöne Wort "Bundeskanzlerin" erfinden müssen. Sie wäre schlicht und ergreifend Bundeskanzler und es würde heißen:

"Merkel ist der beliebteste Bundeskanzler aller Zeiten."

So?


----------



## gaer

Robocop said:


> To me the statement below *clearly* expresses that the poster, who is a *female* student, would not expect to be the only *international* student at the university in question. Therefore I cannot see any gender problem in this particular case.
> It should be avoided to mix "Studenten" and "Studierende" (which is nowadays the preferred gender-neutral term) in the same sentence.


 Well, in this case logic sort of tells us that if there are 3000 international students (using any word that you prefer), it is unlikely that a female international student would be the only one. 

But this does not change the fact that expressing gender-neutrality does not remain a thorny problem in German (and often a thorny problem in English too).


----------



## Robocop

gaer said:


> Well, in this case logic sort of tells us ...


"My logic" tells me the following:
There seems to be a female student interested in going overseas for study. She finds out that the university which she has in mind has more than 20000 students. She has second thoughts: How would she fare among this mass of foreign fellow students? Then she reads that there are also 3000 international students - being in the same boat with her so to speak. That reassures her: Thank God, *she won't/wouldn't be the only one*.


----------



## gaer

Robocop said:


> "My logic" tells me the following:
> There seems to be a female student interested in going overseas for study. She finds out that the university which she has in mind has more than 20000 students. She has second thoughts: How would she fare among this mass of foreign fellow students? Then she reads that there are also 3000 international students - being in the same boat with her so to speak. That reassures her: Thank God, *she won't/wouldn't be the only one*.


I don't have any problem with that. I was attempting to be a bit humorous. I don't know how we can know. for sure, if she is worried just about how many other foreign students there are, or how many other women there are who are also foreign students.

Is my viewpoint annoying you? (confused)


----------

